# Critique this buckling



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I'd love some feedback on our young buckling. I am been back and forth about keeping him around. We had bought him at 12 wks, the day after bringing him home he had a temp of 106, treated him for pneuomonia and he was quite sick for a couple weeks. He was looking horrid after shedding his winter coat off. He looked to be quite fine boned, and in the last few weeks he is really putting on some bone and looks to be finally growing. The thing I don't like about him at the moment is that he is quite narrow, but again he is starting to widen out too, so trying to give him a chance. 
I am aware he is thin here, just dewormed him again and took him away from the does yesterday (he just wants to stand by the fence and talk to them rather than eat). He is 5 months old. 
The bucklings in the background are two of mine and are two months younger and as you can see are almost as big. They also pig out at the feeder while the he flirts with the girls, so hopefully now that he is moved he will eat!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Handsome fella for sure! He doesnt look thin to me at all. Right now he looks a little leggy but it's probably just the stage of growth.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for replying Nancy d. Maybe he does just look thin to me because he is so leggy. He is going through a big growth spurt right now, I just commented to my husband the other day that it looked like he grew overnight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He looks good ... I would give him more time... :thumb: 


If you just pulled him from breeding ...of course they go down on their weight.... :wink: and when you pull him from the girls...that will hold him back a bit...until he adjusts to being away from them...
Putting him farther away from the does ...so he can't touch or smell them... may help... Maybe put something on his nose ....to detour the smell of the girls...also give him a bath...... that may help as well.... :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I really like him and I think he will get better as he grows. I think you need to hold on to him for a little bit longer and you will be really happy in the long run. I also think he is going threw the awkward growth stages where one day he will look good and the next you might second guess keeping him but as he matures I think you will be really happy you kept him.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Pam I haven't had him breeding any does, I should have said he hasn't been in the same pasture as does, he was just sharing a fenceline with them and didn't want to leave the fence. He has just been in with the other two bucklings. 
Roger you are probably right about the awkward stage. Right now it looks like his head is two sizes too big for his body lol. 
He is really well bred. I guess he does just need some more time. I am debating on putting him in with one of my does this fall.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't own boer goats, but from what I've seen, he looks awesome. Powerful, long, and just a nice guy overall (=


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't think he is quite as narrow as you think. I really like his length of body. I wish I could get a hand on him. He is good on his pasterns, too. Like everyone else said, he will probably grow into those long legs! If nothing at all he sure is a beautiful one!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

He seems too narrow to me because our one buck 2 months younger is wider across the hip and shoulder.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Maggie....you see him in person and have a good sense of comformation... in boers I know you do, if you feel he isn't something you want to keep then... that is up to you, only you... know what you like and dislike, although he does look really nice.... use your best judgment... :wink:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I guess that is it, I am not crazy about him. Don't get me wrong I think he is nice and is I love his breeding, but he doesn't even compare to our other buck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are like me ... if there is something you do not like about him.... then... I would sell him and replace with one that you would like. It is a matter of taste and wants and the knowledge of what a boer buck should have in conformation..... so... I know how you feel..... believe me. I agree ....he is nice but... you yourself can see him and know in your heart... if there is a disliking somewhere.... :hug:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Think I'm just going to keep him around for now. I won't need him until next spring now, so he can just mature out all summer and winter. I might sell him now and then kick myself when I see him looking great in someone else's barn. Some days I go down and look at him and think wow he looks aweful, then other days I think wow how did he grow so much overnight lol. Today was one of those days I just started in him for a while wondering how he got so big when he I swear he was small yesterday :scratch: I do have to say, I think he will have a nicer rear end than Copy.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I think you are going to love him because I do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :wink: :hi5:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think he's gorgeous, and I am glad to hear you are keeping him! He looks like a character, love those pics! Does he have a good personality? He looks like a sweetie


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you. 
Yes he is a sweetheart. Hes never been pushy or bucky towards me what-so-ever. He wasn't friendly at all when we got him and now he loves back scratches and attention.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

The pic of him on the stairs cracks me up. Last year I never really understood why people liked their buck kids so much. Now I know. They are just goofy, funny and likeable. When they aren't peeing in their mouth and on your shoes that is.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Very true! :laugh:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I like him quite a lot! It's very hard to find a good red buck- trust me, im in the market for one LOL. He's got a very nice bone structure and from the recent picture, it seems like hes filling out very well. Congrats on the new addition!


----------

